# UQ Gatton



## miggonzalez6 (Oct 8, 2015)

G' day,

Has anyone studied graduate studies at UQ Gatton? I am interested in one of their certificate programs and would appreciate any feedback/information on that campus.

Thanks!

Miguel


----------

